# Which Travel Adapter Do We Need For Morocco?



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi, 

It's been 7 years since we last toured morocco and for the life of me I cannot remember what travel adapter we took with us just in case we needed one ever. Can someone please remind me which adapter you need for Morocco?

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

If you mean electric adapter, then just the standard European socket.

If you mean LPG adapter, forget it. LPG isn't available in Morocco and we went to the three main gas refineries as our friends were running on fumes!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I think this should help http://www.adaptelec.com/index.php?main_page=document_general_info&products_id=170

Missing you!

Rosalie and Alan


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Another good one

http://users.telenet.be/worldstandards/electricity.htm#plugs_g

Steles


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi thanks for your help boys & girls, it is much appreciated. 

Thanks Addie and yes it is an electric adapter not a gas one I am enquiring about. 

Sue

PS Miss you too Rosalie & Alan and I look forward to meeting up with you again sometime in the near future. When or where is your next rally or meet planed for? x


----------

